# DELETE



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

...............


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

)Hugs(! 

Ah babe... thank you so much!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

...............


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

lol... that was class... *claps self*. I beg your pardon if you're unable to see the funny side of this... lol. Ever heard of Anti-Light? Some people have it;



> Anti-Light is a powerful substance that most people do not even realize the existence of. It is prophesied that in 2687 A.D. the anti-day of the antis will come and anti-light will pour out from the anti-sun.
> 
> Although Anti-Light is said to make itself widely known on that dreadful anti-day, that does not mean it does not already exist. In fact at many hardware stores Anti-Lightbulbs can be purchased, and they are often used for crazy techno anti-raves and anti-Bible anti-study anti-groups.


lol

Properties of Anti-Light 



> Darkness is not the opposite of light, but merely the lack thereof. Anti-Light is actually the opposite of light. Unlike light it actually is definitely a particle and walking through it feels like walking through pudding --Citation needed.
> 
> Anti-Light creates actual darkness, unbroken by torches or lanterns and impossible to see in. However, Anti-Light does throw Anti-Shadows: bright spots of illumination that can be used to find your way around in the case of a sudden surge of Anti-Light.


lol

*Anti-Light throughout history *



> In the original version of the Bible, God created Anti-Light first and decided it was too gay. God's intolerance upset the Anti-Light which went on to become emo. Emo kids now love Anti-Light better than they love razor blades. Anti-Light has since been used at select Bible study groups who say that since God created it, it cannot be evil. This makes no sense.
> 
> Anti-Light was a closely guarded secret until World War I when it was used to kill French Zombie Soldiers in the battle of Yourmomma'shouse. After this it was obvious that it could no longer be hidden from the general public.
> 
> Anti-Light was very popular for its use in car head lights for a long time. This common practice fell out of fashion after a numerous amount of people were killed because of it.


lol

Anti-Light's modern uses 



> In the modern age of robots and absurd sexual practices, and also an amazing zombie repellent.
> 
> However, Anti-Light does not improve the vision of those with glasses. Do not believe this or I will kill you.
> 
> Anti-Light is also popularly used by those with sleep disorders because it supposedly freaks them out so bad that they pass out. Anti-Light's main use however, is by stoners and other drug addicts at crazy parties.


lol...

Hey I want your babies. But with three...I'm spoilt to choice... lol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lyns... what a beautiful poem  I think I have a fair idea who you are talking about...
It ain't Darren obviously.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

She loves be deep down where that light of hers shines... lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Hazel get on msn so I can voice moan with ya =P


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

.................


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea who that poem of yours is for Lyns, but it gave me goose bumps, you can tell it was written from the heart, very moving.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

...............


----------

